# Do you wear sports jerseys?



## Yolosauce (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm interested on the opinions of wearing sports jersey in public (especially based on type of sports as well as opinions in different countries).

my own personal opinion on adults and sports jerseys:
Basketball jerseys: fine for sports bars or other sporting occasions, matches. but not every day or at pick up games. Perhaps fine for the gym too.
Baseball jerseys: same as above
Hockey jerseys: same as above
Football Jerseys: Quite baggy, doesn't look good anywhere else but sporting events and actual matches.
Soccer Jerseys: same as above, although international team jerseys are low key enough to be fine for every day use or the gym.
Rugby Jerseys: same as soccer

what do you guys think?


----------



## ilikeyourstyle (Apr 24, 2007)

In my 20s, I would wear a jersey to any sporting event where my favourite team was involved. Once I hit 30 I started wearing a team hat instead.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I don't and have never done so. The practive just never appealed to me. Although, I still do wear my college class ring on game day Saturday's, each Fall....silly, I suppose?


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Perhaps, I have just never been a fan of such things. Having attended one of the University of Alabama schools, you think that I would care about "team spirit". People down here live and breathe college football and their level of fanaticism is mildly disconcerting... ok, nauseating. If a kid wants to wear a jersey, that is fine. However, in my honest opinion, an adult looks rather silly wearing such apparel. If I am going to wear something with loud colors, I will tie on a pair of Spectators. At least then I can maintain a shred of dignity.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

My university took more pride in its academics than its sports program and I never developed much taste for organized team sport. Perhaps if rugby were more popular in SoCal I could be persuaded to change my mind but at present I see no use for the jerseys.


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

I love sports but would never wear a jersey. I do wear a Rugby shirt on occasion.


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

I have worn team t-shirts when attending a game, but I draw a line at wearing a jersey as a spectator. It especially seems off to see a grown man wearing the jersey with the name of a player who's younger then them.


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

With the cost of better jerseys topping $300+,(Mitchell & Ness MLB or NFL, for example), why would you risk wearing it?


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Yolosauce said:


> I'm interested on the opinions of wearing sports jersey in public


If it's my jersey, sure! Whenever I'm playing a game.

If it's someone's else's, h*ll no! Why would I? I didn't earn it! It's like saying, I'm so pathetic that I have to attempt to borrow someone else's glory.


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

Grayson said:


> I have worn team t-shirts when attending a game, but I draw a line at wearing a jersey as a spectator. It especially seems off to see a grown man wearing the jersey with the name of a player who's younger then them.


+1. I might wear a Red Sox or Celtics t-shirt to a game. I own a Jim Rice jersey - but it is framed in my office. Otherwise, totally agree.


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

I don't actually wear sports jerseys myself, but a few random observations, starting from the easier end:

Rugby shirts - at least those not festooned with insignia - are kind of a standard clothing item, and are often worn without any connection to the sport, much like polo shirts or boat shoes. Even with a low-key team identification, I'd still consider them to be unremarkable casual wear. With big logos, numbers, names across the back and that sort of thing, they're in the same realm as football jerseys. If I've ever seen someone wearing one in public, I don't remember it. If it were intended as a tribute or reference to a professional team or player, I don't think anyone 'round these parts would have any idea to whom or what it was referring anyway.

Soccer jerseys: pretty much the same as rugby shirts, I guess. I do see these - in the heavily team-identified variant - around some.

Football: The ones people wear are typically "replica" jerseys, which aren't cut like real ones, so they're not really all that baggy. The ones I see the most are pro jerseys, and usually specific to a particular player by number and name on the back. They would be _reallly_ baggy if they were totally authentic, _i.e._ if they were the actual player's size. My reaction, depending on situation:
- At or in close proximity to an actual pro game: unremarkable. Probably the single most common item of clothing.
- At ... college game: not nearly so common, though not particularly remarkable.
- While watching a game on TV, in a sports bar or somewhere: still pretty unremarkable.
- In casual situations, like at a mall or wherever: not my look, but hardly out of place. Nicer than a T-shirt, I suppose. As you get older, it starts to get weirder.
- At work: goofy, unless you actually work for the team, and maybe even then (unless you actually are a player).

Of course, all rules do not apply if you got the jersey from Mean Joe Green after giving him a bottle of Coke.

Hockey: about like football, I guess. Might have a little more distinctiveness to it, particularly if it's a "throwback" vintage jersey from one of the original NHL teams. On the downside, for a particular sort of guy it may wind up making you look like Adam Sandler. This is not a good thing.

Baseball: You don't see these that much. If we're talking about old-school authentic button-up jerseys, they're kind of cool, though it has a bit of a rapper vibe to it.

Basketball: Are we talking about the ones like they wear when playing the game, or T shirts? If the former: they look ridiculous on anyone who's not a teenager, or at least close.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Flanderian said:


> It's like saying, I'm so pathetic that I have to attempt to borrow someone else's glory.


Fussell's _Class_ makes just this point. "Legible clothing" is all about trying to appropriate perceived associated status. He also makes a hilarious remark about losers wanting to identify with winners.

Unless doing something vaguely athletic, I can't imagine wearing athletic clothing.


----------



## Yolosauce (Dec 30, 2012)

Tempest said:


> Fussell's _Class_ makes just this point. "Legible clothing" is all about trying to appropriate perceived associated status. He also makes a hilarious remark about losers wanting to identify with winners.
> 
> Unless doing something vaguely athletic, I can't imagine wearing athletic clothing.


what do you think of something like this?
blank, international jerseys with collars?


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Flanderian said:


> If it's my jersey, sure! Whenever I'm playing a game.
> 
> If it's someone's else's, h*ll no! Why would I? I didn't earn it! It's like saying, I'm so pathetic that I have to attempt to borrow someone else's glory.


A trifle harsh, but basically true. Hardcore jocksniffers strike me as a bit sad.


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

A while back I attended a large scifi/comics convention here in Atlanta.... and it happened to coincide with a big college football game at Georgia Tech's downtown campus. I saw a group of jerseyed-up (and some even _face-painted_) football fans making fun of the "freaks" in character costume while in a hotel bar that night. There was even some real ugly behavior toward young girls in fairy costumes.

Then THESE guys showed up in the bar...

The short/fat/old/drunk fans in the football jerseys then piped down, and suddenly they looked so out of place and uncomfortable.

I'm pretty sure the irony of the moment wasn't lost even on them... though we're a long way from Michigan State.


----------



## Busterdog (Jan 1, 2010)

Too old to wear sports jerseys nowadays though I did occasionally wear a rugby jersey (no logos) with jeans and chukka boots back in the '80s on sunny autumn days. Wearing soccer jerseys is the preserve of the Chav in the UK and not to be recommended - particularly if you inadvertently get mixed up with hooligan supporters of a different team!


----------



## Fraser Tartan (May 12, 2010)

I have quite a few sports jerseys that look like these...


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Ancient soldiers shaved their legs?? I mean, I am fully aware that the 2nd Amendment gives us the right to shave our arms... but, not the legs.


----------



## Claybuster (Aug 29, 2007)

No jerseys.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

drlivingston said:


> Ancient soldiers shaved their legs?? I mean, I am fully aware that the 2nd Amendment gives us the right to shave our arms... but, not the legs.


LOL...and soldiers during more recent times have been known to wear 'Big-Mama pantyhose' during field operations to prevent blood sucking woodland critters from attaching themselves to these modern day "bands of brothers," but I'm still not shaving any body parts other than my face!


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

I used to wear a Tigers jersey when I would go to baseball games and a Red Wings jersey occasionally when I was in high school years ago, but have't worn any sports team jersey in years. I just don't find them comfortable anymore. I will however occasionally wear a Tigers t-shirt or a University of Michigan sweatshirt, especially on game days.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

Semper Jeep said:


> I will however occasionally wear ... a University of Michigan sweatshirt ...


Always a faux pas. :wink2:


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Busterdog said:


> Wearing soccer jerseys is the preserve of the Chav in the UK and not to be recommended


Bingo, besides my opinion that sportswear is not suitable for public wear, there is the fratboy/eurotrash association.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Tempest said:


> Bingo, besides my opinion that sportswear is not suitable for public wear, there is the fratboy/eurotrash association.


Yes. Also, the University of Washington colors are purple and gold, and I have a positive disinterest in team sports, so there are two additional reasons not to wear them.


----------



## Fraser Tartan (May 12, 2010)

I have no problem wearing a ballcap with my team's logo particularly to a game or to a sports bar to watch a game. Casual Americana.

Wearing a jersey always struck me as a bit over-the-top but if you're off to a game or a sports bar, I really don't think anything of it.

Around here, though, depending on what you otherwise look like and where you are, they are very much "urban" wear or even inner city gang attire. Wear the wrong jersey (say red vs. blue) in the wrong neighborhood and you might get yourself shot.


----------



## salgy (May 1, 2009)

Grayson said:


> I have worn team t-shirts when attending a game...


i wear team logo polo shirts to games when needed... i find they _look_ a little dressier than the t-shirt...


----------



## goonerk (Feb 20, 2013)

I stopped wearing Hockey shirts in 8th grade. They look good on kids, that's about it. 
Nowadays, I'm for all the team ballcap or even a team colored ski cap with some personality if the weather permits. 

It all depends on what you want to wear in you leisure time. If you wear a suit to work but still own nice casual clothes and may only get to wear them a few times a week, you'd be less likely to reach for the XXL polyester game shirt which makes you look like a 12 year old on a Friday night or Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

salgy said:


> i wear team logo polo shirts to games when needed... i find they _look_ a little dressier than the t-shirt...


The only pro-sport-related item I have is a Sonics polo shirt with the relatively short-lived late-'90s logo. Of course, there's not really anyplace to wear it, assuming I don't get invited to lunch with David Stern.

Oh yeah: and a Pilots hat.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> My university took more pride in its academics than its sports program and I never developed much taste for organized team sport. Perhaps if rugby were more popular in SoCal I could be persuaded to change my mind but at present I see no use for the jerseys.


Interesting how most gun guys are NOT into organized team sport. This has been a longstanding observation of mine.


----------



## Olifter (Jun 9, 2012)

I have a lot of college football jerseys that were given to me as gifts. I probably haven't worn any in 25 years. I guess it is something more suited for younger people. As someone who played a lot of sports, one thing I would never do is wear another man's jersey/number, I don't care how good he is or how much money he makes.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

JLibourel said:


> Interesting how most gun guys are NOT into organized team sport. This has been a longstanding observation of mine.


An insightful comment. I was a martial artist from the age of eleven, and that was the basis of my ideas about team sports. However, when I began to teach, compete, etc., with firearms, the similarities to the martial arts mindset became clear.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Olifter said:


> I have a lot of college football jerseys that were given to me as gifts. I probably haven't worn any in 25 years. I guess it is something more suited for younger people. As someone who played a lot of sports, one thing I would never do is wear another man's jersey/number, I don't care how good he is or how much money he makes.


I only played at a high school level, but I _did_ play. An awful lot of team fanboys I know never suited up for anything above Pee-Wee level, if that. Have no idea what the psychological correlation might be, but there it is.


----------



## Olifter (Jun 9, 2012)

phyrpowr said:


> I only played at a high school level, but I _did_ play. An awful lot of team fanboys I know never suited up for anything above Pee-Wee level, if that. Have no idea what the psychological correlation might be, but there it is.


I know, amazing isn't it? I also love it when fanboy wears a custom jersey with a famous player's number, but then they put THEIR OWN name on it.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Oddly enough, many of the most rabid fans around here never attained a GED. Most of their SAT scores probably resemble a farm-league batting average. I don't mind supporting a team but I refuse to pay exorbitant amounts of money to see them in person.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

I wear a Nats logo polo for baseball games, but this year I sprung for a Caps jersey. I wouldn't wear it anywhere but to a game. Wearing team jerseys anywhere but a game is a bit bro for me, though I do admit to wearing not-yet-worn-out-or-stained practice rugby jerseys with chinos on the weekends in the fall (practice jerseys are generally what you think of as a rugby shirt, whereas match jerseys are form-fitting short-sleeved, polyester/lycra jobs). If they have more than a team patch or a Barbarian/Canterbury logo on them, though, no deal.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Oldsarge said:


> My university took more pride in its academics than its sports program and I never developed much taste for organized team sport. Perhaps if rugby were more popular in SoCal I could be persuaded to change my mind but at present I see no use for the jerseys.


Scratching my head on this one... Cal-Berkeley is usually the top dog in college rugby.

EDIT: Nevermind. You said SoCal, in my mind I just read California.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

I don't wear any today, but man, I used to have a Sonics jersey that I would wear almost 2-3 times a week. (I was in elementary school, mind you)


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

Tempest said:


> Fussell's _Class_ makes just this point. "Legible clothing" is all about trying to appropriate perceived associated status. He also makes a hilarious remark about losers wanting to identify with winners.
> 
> Unless doing something vaguely athletic, I can't imagine wearing athletic clothing.


Fussel's observation about appropriating status seems accurate and insightful.

I do not understand the appeal of any branded item of clothing. My one season of high school football provided decidedly vaguely atheletic occasions for wearing a jersey.

I do, occasionally, wear an Alpine Club necktie. But I am a climber and a member of that organization.

Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## CJDuncan (Jan 11, 2013)

I wear mine to the games, but I have friends who are employees of most of the major sports teams in town. I have quite a few, but most are autographed and framed in my Work room. My Texans Jersey is customized, but was a present from my lovely wife. MY two Astros jerseys are both Nolan Ryan jerseys. I have others, but rarely wear them, unless I am going to watch a certain game at a sports bar (Such as my Joe Montana Notre Dame jersey). IT is a matter of taste and fit. Nothing I have is ridiculously baggy, because that would highlight the fact that I am a much larger guy than some. I own a few polos, and wear those for work on "Spirit Days".


----------



## Monocle (Oct 24, 2012)

I like the look of conservative Premiere League fan shirts, without the adverts. Maybe a logo or two on chest or arm. But that's about it.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

Monocle said:


> I like the look of conservative Premiere League fan shirts, without the adverts. Maybe a logo or two on chest or arm. But that's about it.


?

Premier league? The ghastly 'EPL' ? What American announcers call the 'Premeer' League?

If so, I imagine conservative shirts would be blue. Chelsea, or Everton maybe. Cardiff shirt used to be a conservative colour. Then a rich owner changed the colour on a whim.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-19296458

'Be Lucky.'


----------



## TSWalker (Nov 2, 2011)

Please tell me we're not choosing which team to support by kit colour now! This is the wrong forum for THAT rant!


----------



## kwitie (Dec 7, 2010)

Yolosauce said:


> what do you think of something like this?
> blank, international jerseys with collars?


Like the Scotland one (I only wish I could wear it for real) I have a "retro" 1930's Scotland top in heavy drill cotton.
I tend to think that the replica is fine to wear to watch a match or similar activitiy but beyond that probably not....


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

No, I simply don't like the look of them.



Grayson said:


> A while back I attended a large scifi/comics convention here in Atlanta.... and it happened to coincide with a big college football game at Georgia Tech's downtown campus. I saw a group of jerseyed-up (and some even _face-painted_) football fans making fun of the "freaks" in character costume while in a hotel bar that night. There was even some real ugly behavior toward young girls in fairy costumes.
> 
> Then THESE guys showed up in the bar...
> 
> ...


Funny story. Glad to see another fellow convention goer on the forum. It is unfortunate that there will be guys like this who make fun of the males while giving unwanted attention to any young, fit female in a cute/sexy costume, thinking it's some kind of invitation for creeper behaviour.

I've been saying it for a while, but that's a prime example of why the divide between so called "nerds" and sports fans really isn't as big as some would like to think. Brains loaded with obscure trivia and statistics. Dressing up to show your level of fandom. Having strong opinions about certain aspects of their interest. Add to that, how many blockbuster movies are based on comic books or scifi/fantasy novels now? Nerd culture is now pop culture.



drlivingston said:


> Ancient soldiers shaved their legs?? I mean, I am fully aware that the 2nd Amendment gives us the right to shave our arms... but, not the legs.


Body hair removal for both men and women has been a thing since ancient Egypt. In the case of "300", it was probably just to make the soldiers look muscular. They even airbrushed their bodies to make them look more defined.

I'm not particularly bothered by guys who shave their legs.


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

Yolosauce said:


> I'm interested on the opinions of wearing sports jersey in public (especially based on type of sports as well as opinions in different countries).
> 
> my own personal opinion on adults and sports jerseys:
> Basketball jerseys: fine for sports bars or other sporting occasions, matches. but not every day or at pick up games. Perhaps fine for the gym too.
> ...


Suitable for all occasions until one's sixth birthday, then only when playing the sport.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

drlivingston said:


> Ancient soldiers shaved their legs?? I mean, I am fully aware that the 2nd Amendment gives us the right to shave our arms... but, not the legs.


To follow up on Jovan, there are some practical reasons for shaving one's legs. When I cycled more, I shaved mine - not for speed like a swimmer, but for safety. I did the same when I played in more competitive rugby leagues than I do now. If you've ever had the experience of having hairs ripped out of skin as they get caught in the ground you're sliding across - whether that is sun-baked, packed dirt, or asphalt - you'd do the same.


----------



## njruss (Dec 8, 2012)

I wear my Michigan jersey when I go to games. It's fun. I see no problem with a little extra enthusiasm. It looks great with a cigar and a scotch. And, BTW, I have an MBA.

also, Nikes/ not AEs


----------



## CJDuncan (Jan 11, 2013)

njruss said:


> I wear my Michigan jersey when I go to games. It's fun. I see no problem with a little extra enthusiasm. It looks great with a cigar and a scotch. And, BTW, I have an MBA.
> 
> also, Nikes/ not AEs


I tailgate and like to be comfortable, both at College and Pro games. Jersey, glass of whiskey, and a cigar, plus jeans and either boots or Nikes, depending on location.


----------



## alonzo (Jul 26, 2013)

Honestly I've never owned a jersey but I've always thought they look cool when wearing, especially on a sunny casual day


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

Tempest said:


> Fussell's _Class_ makes just this point. "Legible clothing" is all about trying to appropriate perceived associated status.


Although someone with a slightly cynical bent might note that a person who assiduously eschews "legible clothing" because a book said that's what people of high social status do is doing exactly what he's ostensibly not doing.

For a pointed (and previously mentioned) similar example, there the trendlet of "debadging" BMWs by removing the model designation on the back. The practice originated with people with "M" cars who wanted to make them less distinguishable from ordinary BMWs (I believe you can actually order them this way from BMW). I suspect that now most of the debadgers are removing "325i" in the hope their cars will be mistaken for M3s.


----------



## AtlasShrugged (Feb 23, 2009)

*Ok with it.*

I am ok with wearing a jersey at the stadium, on gameday only.


----------



## kravi (Feb 26, 2013)

I've got a nice classic USA rugby jersey I can wear. It is thick cotton, and collared. If I'm going to a DC United or Nats game, I'll wear a T-shirt or Jersey to the game. Heck, I have DC United custom license plates 

--Me


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Jovan said:


> Funny story. Glad to see another fellow convention goer on the forum. It is unfortunate that there will be guys like this who make fun of the males while giving unwanted attention to any young, fit female in a cute/sexy costume, thinking it's some kind of invitation for creeper behaviour.


Maybe this is just my "old guy" MCP point of view, but isn't "any young, fit female in a cute/sexy costume" ipso facto inviting male attention?. Whether or not it is "unwanted" attention would be largely contingent on the male conferring said attention. Is "creeper" in this context a synonym for "creepy"? Again, I would expect the nature of the male making the overtures in most of these case would determine whether the young ladies find it "creepy" or not, although some behavior would obviously be creepy even if engaged in by a young, handsome male.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

JLibourel said:


> Maybe this is just my "old guy" MCP point of view, but isn't "any young, fit female in a cute/sexy costume" ipso facto inviting male attention?. Whether or not it is "unwanted" attention would be largely contingent on the male conferring said attention. Is "creeper" in this context a synonym for "creepy"? Again, I would expect the nature of the male making the overtures in most of these case would determine whether the young ladies find it "creepy" or not, although some behavior would obviously be creepy even if engaged in by a young, handsome male.


The ultimate problem in your line of reasoning is assuming that every woman who dresses a certain way does so because they want guys (whether handsome or not) to hit on them. That is not necessarily true.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

Jovan said:


> The ultimate problem in your line of reasoning is assuming that every woman who dresses a certain way does so because they want guys (whether handsome or not) to hit on them. That is not necessarily true.


Perhaps true, but the woman who wears a tight, low-cut top and complains that guys keep staring at her tits is quite the little hypocrite.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

The way I often hear it is, "Looking is fine, staring kind of weird, creeping unacceptable."


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

^Please define "creeping" in this context. I assume you don't mean men sneaking on all fours under the table to grab these lasses by the ankle, which is how I conceive the word "creeping."


----------



## AaroninOC (Sep 1, 2013)

No, not after 30.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

JLibourel said:


> ^Please define "creeping" in this context. I assume you don't mean men sneaking on all fours under the table to grab these lasses by the ankle, which is how I conceive the word "creeping."


I think it's pretty self-explanatory based on what I said earlier. Making rude pickup lines, gestures, or just harassing a woman. Clothing is not an invitation to do any of that.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

^Maybe so, but it's not how my Webster's New Collegiate Dictionary defines the verb "to creep." Evidently it is back-formation from the long-familiar noun "creep," in the sense of a weird, unpleasant or obnoxious person. Oh well, language does evolve, live and learn!


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Jovan said:


> The way I often hear it is, "Looking is fine, staring kind of weird, creeping unacceptable."


I am very keen on equality.

Irrespective of this, anything that can be seen can be looked at.

If you do not want your goods examining do not put them out on display.

And especially don't whine about people observing what you have chosen to reveal.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

My ex-wife's best friend, who recently had her *second *boob job, promptly bought a shirt that read, "Hello? Look up, I do have a face." I thought that was blatant hypocrisy. Like Shaver said, if you are going to make an asset more prominent and put it out for display.... expect people to stare, or even gawk.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

drlivingston said:


> My ex-wife's best friend, who recently had her *second *boob job, promptly bought a shirt that read, "Hello? Look up, I do have a face." I thought that was blatant hypocrisy. Like Shaver said, if you are going to make an asset more prominent and put it out for display.... expect people to stare, or even gawk.


I'm sure she's aware of the hipocracy of it, and she may just enjoy telling people to look up. I used to know a girl with large breasts who was very short. Everyone had to look down to talk to her face, yet she really seemed to enjoy telling guys to "look up, my face is up here."


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

drlivingston said:


> I thought that was blatant hypocrisy.


Or hopeful reverse psychology.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

The most recent dozen or so posts offered in this thread do present our order with an interesting conundrum. We, as the wannabe dandies that we struggle to present ourselves as, regularly don our finery and sally forth, secretly hoping (whether we are willing to admit it or not) to be noticed and appreciated by those we encounter. Should our women not do so as well and if they garner notice of a potentially sordid, rather than purely appreciative, nature, is it not the inherent responsibility of a proper gentleman to defend his lady's honor? LOL. Our path is clear. Why all this confusion and debate?


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

It's not something We can control, it's in our nature. As in the old joke:
How come a man never looks a woman in the eyes?
Because tits don't have eyes.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> The most recent dozen or so posts offered in this thread do present our order with an interesting conundrum. We, as the wannabe dandies that we struggle to present ourselves as, regularly don our finery and sally forth, secretly hoping (whether we are willing to admit it or not) to be noticed and appreciated by those we encounter. Should our women not do so as well and if they garner notice of a potentially sordid, rather than purely appreciative, nature, is it not the inherent responsibility of a proper gentleman to defend his lady's honor? LOL. Our path is clear. Why all this confusion and debate?


Big difference between a man turning himself out elegantly in hopes of eliciting admiration (or a woman doing the same) and a young woman flashing an excessive amount of skin. I think any gentleman with aspirations to style and refinement would do well not to escort a young woman who turns herself out like a cheap slut, whether in a spirit of playful costuming or merely because she simply is a cheap slut. Likewise, any prudent and sensible man will usually shun rough and rowdy bars, particularly when escorting a woman. I was single for many years and dated a lot of women. I never encountered any unpleasantness whatsoever with men hitting on my dates, making vulgar comments and the like. Some of this may have been because of my size and physique, but I think mostly because I had the sense to avoid establishments where anything of that sort might occur.

No trollop is worth a torn suit or a bloodied Kiton, Charvet or Brioni necktie--or a broken jaw, lost teeth and other probable consequences of brawling.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

JLibourel said:


> Big difference between a man turning himself out elegantly in hopes of eliciting admiration (or a woman doing the same) and a young woman flashing an excessive amount of skin. I think any gentleman with aspirations to style and refinement would do well not to escort a young woman who turns herself out like a cheap slut, *whether in a spirit of playful costuming* or merely because she simply is a cheap slut. Likewise, any prudent and sensible man will usually shun rough and rowdy bars, particularly when escorting a woman. I was single for many years and dated a lot of women. I never encountered any unpleasantness whatsoever with men hitting on my dates, making vulgar comments and the like. Some of this may have been because of my size and physique, but I think mostly because I had the sense to avoid establishments where anything of that sort might occur.
> 
> No trollop is worth a torn suit or a bloodied Kiton, Charvet or Brioni necktie--or a broken jaw, lost teeth and other probable consequences of brawling.


I'm trying not to get offended at this remark, given some of my friends are in the cosplay scene and do indeed wear somewhat revealing costumes at times. The thing is, when you're at a convention or another place where cosplay is socially acceptable, there should be no expectation that the person has the same personality as the character they are dressed as, let alone that the characters themselves are "cheap sluts" because they wear a short skirt or show some midriff or whatever.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

:crazy: Jeez Louise! So much for the subtle approach to trying to spread a bit of oil on potentially troubled waters. :icon_scratch: Perhaps a more direct approach would be more effective. Gentlemen, let's remember to keep it civil!


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Yolosauce said:


> Football Jerseys: Quite baggy, doesn't look good anywhere else but sporting events and actual matches.
> Soccer Jerseys: same as above, although international team jerseys are low key enough to be fine for every day use or the gym.
> Rugby Jerseys: same as soccer
> 
> what do you guys think?


None of that applies in Europe, football (not American football) shirts both international and club are worn over here in the proper size or even quite figure hugging on a daily basis by many peple, to work and for leisure.

Now here's the majot difference between Europe and the US, based on my own obseravitons from TV coverage and at various types of matches.

1..Unlike the US MOST people do not wear team shirts to matches
2. Also unlike the US most people do not wear pro-team shirts while playing sports 
3. Those that do wear them, do so as the shirt they travel to & from the match in i.e. as a normally fitting street shirt
4. Consequently, also unlike the US, they do not put on a monstrously coversized team shirt over their street shirt. 
5. Team shirts of the right size can look great with jeans and trainers.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

So this isn't a dignified look? Dang!


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

JLibourel said:


> I think any gentleman with aspirations to style and refinement would do well not to escort a young woman who turns herself out like a cheap slut


What about gentlemen who don't have the funds required for an expensive slut?


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

Just to throw out a few things, based on my observation of people actually in the US (realizing others may have observed something else):



> 2. Also unlike the US most people do not wear pro-team shirts while playing sports


I don't think _most_ people wear pro-team shirts while playing sports. Generally, if they're playing sports in an organized league or the like, they have their own uniforms. For the sports that typically attract adult devotees (sometimes called "lifetime sports") - tennis, golf, etc. - people almost never wear pro-team shirts. TV might give you the idea that American adults are constantly striking up touch football games, but in reality they're not all that common. When they occur, a pro-team jersey would kind of make sense. The most common casual, semi- or non-organized team sport is probably softball, where you might see a pro-sport jersey, but I wouldn't consider that standard.



> Those that do wear them, do so as the shirt they travel to & from the match in i.e. as a normally fitting street shirt


Same in the US, I think. Is it your impression that people go to pro football games and change shirts in the stadium?



> 4. Consequently, also unlike the US, they do not put on a monstrously coversized team shirt over their street shirt.


In the US, the more commonly-worn version of a football jersey is cut to fit an ordinary-sized torso, _sans_ shoulder pads. You do sometimes see people wearing the full-on real deal, but that's somewhat unusual in my experience, partly because they're usually expensive. For some reason, people do like to wear real hockey shirts, but that's hardly a widespread phenomenon.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> 1..Unlike the US MOST people do not wear team shirts to matches
> 2. Also unlike the US most people do not wear pro-team shirts while playing sports


I think this depends on the crowd you run with in the US. It is kind of a faux pas to wear a band t-shirt to a concert of that particular band. I guess the same aptly applies to sports. But, practically, usually a game isn't the only thing I'm doing that day and I don't want to look like a fool for a full day - I want to go run errands before and to the bar afterward and still look totally presentable. Enter the simple logo hat or logo polo shirt. I have one of each for the Nats, though only rarely do I wear them together. For Redskins or Ravens games (I'm not a notable fan of either, but I like going sometimes), I usually wear a maroon sweater or purple cords, respectively. I have a gold/maroon scarf, but I always feel a bit Harry Potter-ish in it.


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

Off to the interchange unless someone starts posting pics of cheap sluts showing excessive skin.


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

cdavant said:


> Off to the interchange unless someone starts posting pics of cheap sluts showing excessive skin.


A gentleman would more properly publish such a photograph in the "What Does a Trad Girlfriend Look Like?" thread, in my humble opinion.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm not a sport jersey wearing kind of person, They have no fashion.


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

njruss said:


> I wear my Michigan jersey when I go to games.


Of course you do.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Starch said:


> I don't think _most_ people wear pro-team shirts while playing sports.


I never said they did. Read it again: I said, "also unlike the US, most people (Europeans) *do not *wear pro-team shirts while playing sports" That statement does not automatically mean that most Americans do wear them.


----------



## CaligulaStyle (Sep 11, 2012)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> I never said they did. Read it again: I said, "also unlike the US, most people (Europeans) *do not *wear pro-team shirts while playing sports" That statement does not automatically mean that most Americans do wear them.


Sure it does. You specifically state that 1. Europeans are unlike americans, and 2. The way they differ is that most euros don't wear pro team shirts while playing sports. Your statement requires that most americans DO wear said shirts, otherwise Europeans wouldnt be "unlike" them at all.


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

Apparently "unlike" has a different meaning in England than in the US.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

JLibourel said:


> Big difference between a man turning himself out elegantly in hopes of eliciting admiration (or a woman doing the same) and a young woman flashing an excessive amount of skin. I think any gentleman with aspirations to style and refinement would do well not to escort a young woman who turns herself out like a cheap slut, whether in a spirit of playful costuming or merely because she simply is a cheap slut. Likewise, any prudent and sensible man will usually shun rough and rowdy bars, particularly when escorting a woman. I was single for many years and dated a lot of women. I never encountered any unpleasantness whatsoever with men hitting on my dates, making vulgar comments and the like. Some of this may have been because of my size and physique, but I think mostly because I had the sense to avoid establishments where anything of that sort might occur.
> 
> No trollop is worth a torn suit or a bloodied Kiton, Charvet or Brioni necktie--or a broken jaw, lost teeth and other probable consequences of brawling.


What an abysmally boring attitudes towards women 

It's a good thing you made reference to your advancing age in an earlier post, so we can let this slip as just that, a slip.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Being a Penguin season ticket holder (hockey), I generally wear a team jersey (have 3 or 4) at games (generally over another shirt so I can pull jersey off when I get to my car). At some sport venues (Consol Center/Pens is one) those who wear jerseys sometime outnumber those who don't!

I wouldn't think of wearing one at any other time.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

CaligulaStyle said:


> Sure it does. You specifically state that 1. Europeans are unlike americans, and 2. The way they differ is that most euros don't wear pro team shirts while playing sports. Your statement requires that most americans DO wear said shirts, otherwise Europeans wouldnt be "unlike" them at all.


No it doesn't. There seems to be some problem here with interpreting text correctly. I'll break it down & add comments
I said "also unlike the US ( i.e. w*here people do wear them,* *nothing mentioned about many or most Americans doing it, no mention about degree at all, it could even be a minority that do it in the US*)

Most people (i.e. *most Europeans, there is no comparison here to most Americans, the purpose of the post was to point out that most Europeans don't do something that at least some Americans do do)* do not wear pro-team shirts while playing sports"

In no way does that suggest that Americans or even most Americans do the opposite.

Sheesh...Churchill was right, 2 people seperated by a common language.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Starch said:


> Apparently "unlike" has a different meaning in England than in the US.


No, but the understanding of syntax and comparisons is obviously diferent.

For the record, I don't live in England nor am I English.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Earl, I'll add to the fray here, as I play on "adult league" softball, rugby, and soccer teams. It is rare to see people wearing pro jerseys to practice. You come across as some vague wannabe. 

The exception is rugby, but that is mostly due to the fact that the only decent rugby supplier in the area sells out-of-date long sleeve jerseys for various pro/country teams for $15 and new Barbarian or Canterbury practice-type jerseys for around $30, with used being $15. So anyone in the store looking to pick up several practice jerseys has the option to buy a used practice jersey for the same price as a new out-of-date team jersey. Obviously, most pick a new jersey because it hasn't been sweated in, bled on, etc. Personally, I have several Ireland national b-side jerseys (both heavy cotton practice and polyester game jerseys) that I wear for practice because that was what they had in stock in my size for $15 the last time I was there - I am certainly not a fan of the Irish B-side national team. 

I wouldn't consider that the same thing as someone on my softball team wearing a #34 Bryce Harper Nationals game-day jersey, though maybe others would.


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> No it doesn't. There seems to be some problem here with interpreting text correctly.....


Unlike the Earl of Ormonde's posts, most posts on this board make sense.


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

London, this weekend:


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Ok. That's enough. Please get back on topic.


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

Note from forsbergacct2000: Stop it means STOP IT.


----------

